# Just got my hands on a 5D III for the weekend



## wsmith96 (Feb 14, 2014)

This weekend should be exciting. We're heading to my daughter's dive meet and I've taken the plunge and borrowed a 5D3 for the weekend. Coming from a T1i, this camera is a little intimidating, but I do like the larger size - my hand actually fits on it without a battery grip. I know - it's the small things that amaze me. I had intentionally held off from working with a full frame due to the potential G.A.S. I know I would experience. With my new CPS membership - I couldn't resist trying one out for this event.

It's been great to compare the two cameras against each other. I live in a city that doesn't have a camera store anymore, and the other electronics stores pretty much are useless when it comes to higher end products, so this is a treat for me. I now have a better understanding of what I've been reading about on this forum. For the short time I've had with this camera, I've been amazed at how shallow the depth of field can be using my 85 1.8! 

I was hoping to get the camera earlier to get more practice with it, but looks like I'll have to do some on-the-job-training as the meet starts tomorrow. It will take some getting used to, but I'm looking forward to seeing what this camera and my 70-200 can do  I do have a 70-300 non-L; should I try this combination at all? Seems silly to take to zooms, but wondered if anyone here has used the 70-300 non L on this camera and what you thought.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 14, 2014)

if you have the 70-200 i would not bother wasting time changing lenses to the 70-300


----------



## Roo (Feb 14, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> if you have the 70-200 i would not bother wasting time changing lenses to the 70-300



+1.


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 14, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> This weekend should be exciting. We're heading to my daughter's dive meet and I've taken the plunge and borrowed a 5D3 for the weekend. Coming from a T1i, this camera is a little intimidating, but I do like the larger size - my hand actually fits on it without a battery grip. I know - it's the small things that amaze me. I had intentionally held off from working with a full frame due to the potential G.A.S. I know I would experience. With my new CPS membership - I couldn't resist trying one out for this event.
> 
> It's been great to compare the two cameras against each other. I live in a city that doesn't have a camera store anymore, and the other electronics stores pretty much are useless when it comes to higher end products, so this is a treat for me. I now have a better understanding of what I've been reading about on this forum. For the short time I've had with this camera, I've been amazed at how shallow the depth of field can be using my 85 1.8!
> 
> ...


Stick with the 70-200 and you will be fine...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 14, 2014)

I came from a 450D to a 5D mkIII... you are going to love it.... But you might as well face the facts that after trying it, you will be buying a FF camera in the next 6 months! It's an investment in family memories... or so the argument goes! 

Enjoy, you'll love it! 70-200 all the way!!!!


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback - I'll be leaving the 70-300 at home. 

Another thing that I'll have to get used to is how far away everything is now  Didn't realize how much the crop factor affected the framing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 14, 2014)

Be prepare to fall in love with 5D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II 

Sorry to say this; but this combo will make your t1i look :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Wes.
One thing I would do is check the focus with the combination you plan to use and if necessary adjust AFMA to get the best from the experiment. If you are not familiar with AFMA there are recent threads here with more info.
Have fun.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Wes.
> One thing I would do is check the focus with the combination you plan to use and if necessary adjust AFMA to get the best from the experiment. If you are not familiar with AFMA there are recent threads here with more info.
> Have fun.
> 
> Cheers Graham.


I second that. You don't want to be disappointed because every shot was just slightly front focused. I'd also suggest getting used to the different af settings. Sometimes you are going to want to make a change on the fly...


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 14, 2014)

Enjoy the weekend and your experiences with the 5DIII ... it's a great body. 

Since you're new to it, I'd recommend saving some settings you anticipate using into one or more of the Custom positions (C1, C2, C3) on the mode dial, to facilitate quick changes during the dive meet. 

I also agree that you shouldn't bother with the 70-300. If that were the only lens at your disposal, it'd be another story, but against the 70-200, it's just not worthy. If you think you might be lacking in FL range, any chance you can find / borrow a 1.4x teleconverter?

And, at the risk of sounding a little snarky, but how exactly is *borrowing* a 5DIII "taking the plunge"? ???


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 14, 2014)

I own both the 70-200 F4 IS and the 70-200 F2.8 II. I owned the 70-300 and just because it is not an L does not mean it is not a good lens. The IQ was very good. If you have the 70-200 2.8 V1 then the 70-300 should be comparable if not better however you lose some speed. Plan to shoot with the 70-200 and bring your 85 and 70-300. You may wish you had a little extra reach. Your bag can't be that small  If you expose properly you can get decent shots at ISO 12,800 with that camera. 6,400 = no sweat. I have shot sporting events with my 7D at 12,800 and got very good results.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 14, 2014)

7D at 12,800. It was night time and I was maxed out with my 300 F4 IS. @ f4 the fastest shutter I could get was 1/500 and I had a bit of motion blur in the hands and feet. Don't be afraid to try some high ISO shots of you are working with a slower lens.

NR using ACR (photoshop) 







I have the 5D3 and these are with my 5D2 at 6,400 with a flash. 5D3 you get about a ½ stop better low light. 











ISO 12,800 with 5D3 and no flash. NR using ACR.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 16, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Wes.
> ...



i would recommend the opposite unless really familiar with AFMA and the 5Dmk3 and any 70-200 should go pretty well together whereas a bad inaccurate AFMA could end up throwing the whole lot to the dogs


----------



## Niki (Feb 16, 2014)

buy it


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 16, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Wes.
> One thing I would do is check the focus with the combination you plan to use and if necessary adjust AFMA to get the best from the experiment. If you are not familiar with AFMA there are recent threads here with more info.
> Have fun.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Thanks for the insight Graham. I checked the focusing out prior to the event and I felt that lens was pretty sharp as is. I didn't have a lot of time prior to the dive meet, so I went with how the system was focusing without adjusting AFMA. I'm sure I'm committing a photography sin here, but I thought the combo was doing well as is. 

Thanks!


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 16, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> Enjoy the weekend and your experiences with the 5DIII .
> 
> And, at the risk of sounding a little snarky, but how exactly is *borrowing* a 5DIII "taking the plunge"? ???



I didn't take this as snarky - no worries. Yea, I probably should have worded that differently. Remember the quote "know thyself"? I do know myself and I've just started the countdown timer. So, in a way it was like "taking the plunge" - just without paying for it yet


----------

